# JCheckBox Icon anpassen



## meister-g (29. Jul 2010)

Hallo!

ich möchte die Icons einer Checkbox anpassen.
Intiutiv habe ich das gemacht:


```
JCheckBox checkBox = new JCheckBox();
		checkBox.setIcon(Styles.getImageIcon("images/check_icon.png"));
		checkBox.setSelectedIcon(Styles.getImageIcon("images/check_selected.png"));
		checkBox.setDisabledIcon(Styles.getImageIcon("images/check_disabled_icon.png"));
		checkBox.setDisabledSelectedIcon(Styles.getImageIcon("images/check_disabled_selected.png"));
		checkBox.setRolloverIcon(Styles.getImageIcon("images/check_rollover.png"));
		checkBox.setRolloverSelectedIcon(Styles.getImageIcon("images/check_rollover_selected.png"));
		checkBox.setPressedIcon(Styles.getImageIcon("images/check_selected.png"));
```

Wobei die statische Methode getImageIcon funktioniert: Es wird auch das Standardicon gesetzt.
Allerdings bleibt dieser Zustand. Rollover, anklicken etc verändern dann das Icon nicht mehr.

Wo ist der Haken? (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, hehe)

Diese Seite sagt eigentlich das gleiche:
Java Examples - How do I customize JCheckBox icons?


Edit: Liegt am Look&Feel.
Schalte ich es ab, funktioniert alles. Warum verstehe ich aber nicht.


----------



## eRaaaa (29. Jul 2010)

Welches L&F benutzt du denn? ;/


----------



## meister-g (29. Jul 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Welches L&F benutzt du denn? ;/



JTattoo
JTattoo

Wenn ich bei oben genanntem Code nur die setIcon() auskommentiere, dann werden alle Statuuuus angezeigt. offensichtlich überbügelt das L&F da einiges, d.h. setSelected... usw. haben gar keine Funktion mehr.
Author habe ich mal informiert.


----------

